# Justin Bieber can solve a Rubik's Cube.



## isaacthecuber (Dec 14, 2009)

:fp


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

??


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2009)

:fp


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 14, 2009)

:fp:fp


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

> Justin Drew Bieber (pronounced /ˈdʒʌstɨn ˈbiːbər/; born March 14, 1994)[4][5] is a Canadian pop/R&B[2] singer.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Bieber


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh no.... I was pressing random buttons and everything became small!1


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Oh no.... I was pressing random buttons and everything became small!1



press and hold CTRLand scroll your mouse wheel


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

r_517 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no.... I was pressing random buttons and everything became small!1
> ...



Thanks. I also accidently posted my fail average.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 14, 2009)

Lulz.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 14, 2009)

Justin Bieber sounds like a girl and I honestly thought "One Less Lonely Girl" was a lesbo song the first 5 times I heard it.


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2009)

You're confusing him with Paul Wagner.


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Justin Bieber sounds like a girl and I honestly thought "One Less Lonely Girl" was a lesbo song the first 5 times I heard it.



why did you listen to it 5 times?


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> You're confusing him with Paul Wagner.



HAHAHAHAAHHA!!! paul wagner is way too cool for cubing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Justin Bieber sounds like a girl and I honestly thought "One Less Lonely Girl" was a lesbo song the first 5 times I heard it.
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



this is now a wut quote tree


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 18, 2009)

i wouldn't listen to it ever. once, my friend said that on the radio, somebody asked if they could never ever play justind beiber. ever. they said no unfortunately. but have you heard peter chows opinion on justin? he's funny, but swears too much.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> this is now a wut quote tree



CHOP CHOP CHOPPITY CHOP CHOP!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > this is now a wut quote tree
> ...



need some help there george washington?


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

:fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> need some help there george washington?



ARRG!!! You're making it grow!!!


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 18, 2009)

wait so can he


----------



## Edmund (Dec 18, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Justin Bieber sounds like a girl and I honestly thought "One Less Lonely Girl" was a lesbo song the first 5 times I heard it.
> ...



I have 3 little sisters.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > need some help there george washington?
> ...



But you cut it down.


----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



but stumps can grow.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Logan said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



but I ripped its roots out viciously.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > need some help there george washington?
> ...



^ Lol.
I won't say it.


Spoiler



That's what he said.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

I love how almost half the posts in this thread are about post trees, not the topic (although the topic was kinda weak).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I love how almost half the posts in this thread are about post trees, not the topic (although the topic was kinda weak).



exactly.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!



nlCuber22 said:


> but I ripped its roots out viciously.



No you didn't, you gave it some Miracle-Gro.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



It's winter. Miracle-Gro doesn't work in winter.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 19, 2009)

I'M BRINGING THIS FRIGGIN TOPIC ON TOPIC!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

A little slow though...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> A little slow though...



Are you kidding me? He'll have the world record in no time.


----------



## (X) (Dec 19, 2009)

May I ask who Justin Bieber is?


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 19, 2009)

(X) said:


> May I ask who Justin Bieber is?



hes like a disney pop thing like miley cyrus and the jonas brothers.


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 19, 2009)

(X) said:


> May I ask who Justin Bieber is?


some guy that 8 year olds have crushes on


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 1, 2010)

Are you a Justin Bieber Fan? Do want a good website for all things JB related? Well look no further!

www.justinbieber-101.webs.com

He can solve a rubik's cube!


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

So?
To me, he's comparable to Jonas Bros and Hanna Montana. *pukes*


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope I don't get an infraction for this

:fp


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> Hope I don't get an infraction for this
> 
> :fp



No, it's only for excessive use. 

I still don't understand why male (mostly) adult cubers would want to listen to him, let alone visit his fan site. 

For more evidence, refer to This thread


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm sorry, but this thread is an absolute fail.


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 1, 2010)

So! There happen to be girl cubers here too! And young ones at that! (ahem, me!)


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 1, 2010)

no offense to anyone that likes justin bieber, but i think people are making _way_ to big a deal about him


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, i haven't heard of this guy, or at least until some thread about him cubing came out. Seriously, how many Justin Bieber threads can there be on a CUBING forum?


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> lol, i haven't heard of this guy, or at least until some thread about him cubing came out. Seriously, how many Justin Bieber threads can there be on a CUBING forum?



This is the second one (I think).


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > lol, i haven't heard of this guy, or at least until some thread about him cubing came out. Seriously, how many Justin Bieber threads can there be on a CUBING forum?
> ...



Yes, and many more if we don't stop it. 




RubiksKid said:


> So! There happen to be girl cubers here too! And young ones at that! (ahem, me!)



Then ask them in this thread. Also, if you read through it, you'll find none of this bieber stuff....


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

V-te said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...




We should really do something about it..... Any ideas? Ban discussion of him along with KO's? Lol, jk. I think that something should be done though. Like, restricting all music-related discussion to one or two threads. Although, I'm a n00b so I shouldn't be giving to many ideas


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 1, 2010)

Dan Brown Method? =P


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

WHY!! Why must you bring this back to life??


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

Logan said:


> WHY!! Why must you bring this back to life??


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 1, 2010)

I was linked here from the other thread about this prepubescent child. I couldn't resist.


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I was linked here from the other thread about this prepubescent child. I couldn't resist.



You must! You just can't go around bumping useless threads!!! Gahh!!


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 1, 2010)

V-te said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I was linked here from the other thread about this prepubescent child. I couldn't resist.
> ...



Should I make a public apology?


----------



## shelley (Jan 1, 2010)

One useless thread is better than two. Merged.


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you shelley! I was going to ask someone to do this.


----------



## Amplify (Jul 5, 2010)

*Justin Bieber*

Oh my gosh it's Justin Bieber!


----------



## Feryll (Jul 5, 2010)

You joined just to post this?


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

The connection I've been waiting for (>'w')>


----------



## Logan (Jul 5, 2010)

NOOOOO!!! Just please no. 


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18182
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21908


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 5, 2010)

omg that kid's gonna be at US Nats. MAKE HIM SING.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 5, 2010)

poor cameron


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

hai cameron


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2010)

I just met him personally this Saturday and get this.
HE HIT PUBERTY


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 5, 2010)

I DON'T GIVE TWO ****S ABOUT JUSTIN BIEBER.
And you joined just to post this?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 5, 2010)

Camcuber?


----------



## Innocence (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol these people don't get it. At least half of them don't, and are ignoring the other half.

Yeah, it's funny, but you could've picked a more worthwhile first thread. I still haven't made mine yet.


----------



## Samania (Jul 5, 2010)

<33 BAABYY BABBY BAABYYY OOOOHHH


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 5, 2010)

Samania said:


> <33 BAABYY BABBY BAABYYY OOOOHHH



Is that imitating you having sex with Justin Bieber or the "Baby" parody?


----------



## Samania (Jul 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > <33 BAABYY BABBY BAABYYY OOOOHHH
> ...



:fp Not cool.

edit: woah. Liekwut?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> You joined just to post this?





Feryll said:


> You joined just to post this?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 5, 2010)

he needs a haircut...its so ugly


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 5, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> he needs a haircut...its so ugly



THUMBS UP!!!!! (Y)


----------



## shelley (Jul 5, 2010)

Amplify said:


> Oh my gosh it's Justin Bieber!
> [pic of blonde Justin Bieber]



Hey, I met that kid once, before he was famous. He asked me how to get faster at the cube, and I told him to slow down and look ahead. Now he's faster than me.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 16, 2010)

Amplify said:


> Oh my gosh it's Justin Bieber!








You can now get this on a shirt.
http://www.zazzle.com/camcuber_bieber_fever_demotivational_shirt-235558446299139121


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 16, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Amplify said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh it's Justin Bieber!
> ...



Is that Justin Bieber or Cameron Brown?

But seriously, who is it? I actually can't tell.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 16, 2010)

o dont think this is bieber... he doesnt look like the other kid in the lame vid with P diddy, or whoever is the other lame so-called rapper.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Is that Justin Bieber or Cameron Brown?
> 
> But seriously, who is it? I actually can't tell.


Let's throw a water bottle at him and find out.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Justin Bieber or Cameron Brown?
> ...



UH! DAT DIDDNT FEEL GUD!


----------



## Logan (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Justin Bieber or Cameron Brown?
> ...



<3 that girl.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 16, 2010)

I hate spelling Rubik's with an x. it pisses me off because it's incorrect.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I hate spelling Rubik's with an x. it pisses me off because it's incorrect.



Mmmk


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I hate spelling Rubik's with an x. it pisses me off because it's incorrect.



I hate when others begin a sentence with a lowercase letter. It pisses me off because it's incorrect.


----------



## Rosette (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL the water bottle accident was pretty funny


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

Rosette said:


> LOL the water bottle accident was pretty funny



I hate when others assume intentional things are accidents. It pisses me off because it's incorrect.


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I hate when others begin a sentence with a lowercase letter. It pisses me off because it's incorrect.





Sa967St said:


> I hate when others assume intentional things are accidents. It pisses me off because it's incorrect.


i farted. i farted. i farted.


----------



## Rosette (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > LOL the water bottle accident was pretty funny
> ...



LOL srry I was about to say incident and I wrote down accident


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2010)

Rosette said:


> LOL srry I was about to say incident and I wrote down accident


I hate when others spell sorry without the "o." It pisses me off because it's incorrect.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 16, 2010)

blah said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I hate when others begin a sentence with a lowercase letter. It pisses me off because it's incorrect.
> ...



I literally lol'd.


----------



## angelu1125 (Aug 16, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Amplify said:
> ...


Does he even know he's on shirts?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 16, 2010)

angelu1125 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Joker (Aug 16, 2010)

Screw justin beaver hair, that sad excuse for a human that tries to take advantage of not going through puberty...fail


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 16, 2010)

One day he'll go through puberty and then all the 12 year old girls will hate him and go for some other guy.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

Justin Bieber is Canadian??????


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I hate spelling Rubik's with an x. it pisses me off because it's incorrect.



Lol I was talking to a friend online, he was like:
i didnt kno you could solve rubiks cubes
His next post was
rubix*

So yeah he *corrected* himself and switched the "ks" to an "x" :fp
Lol I didn't say anything bout it though.


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Justin Bieber is Canadian??????



He's a discrase to people that ride their pet moose to school, aka Canadians.
(Lol but no really we don't ride our pet moose to school, we ride beavers...lol jk)


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 20, 2010)

Joker said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Justin Bieber is Canadian??????
> ...



They aren't pets. I ride them wild


----------



## Samania (Aug 20, 2010)

I ride a narwhal to school.


----------



## mbart9 (Oct 30, 2010)

Apparently, he can solve it in 2 to 3 minutes. I am curious what method he uses but I'm guessing he uses the beginners method (on rubiks website).


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 30, 2010)

mbart9 said:


> Apparently, he can solve it in 2 to 3 minutes. I am curious what method he uses but I'm guessing he uses the beginners method (on rubiks website).


 
Or maybe Dan Brown.


----------



## theace (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd bet on dan brown. Maybe he/she/it yelled about not being to solve it in his/her/it's girly voice and dan made that crappy method JUST to shut him/her/it up.


----------



## audie4 (Oct 31, 2010)

4. said:


> Just think, while us nobody's are calling him gay and what not he could have any girl he wants and is very wealthy.


 
I don't want to think that. =\


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry to bring back this topic, but now it's on video LOL


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 1, 2010)

ok bld time

how crazy would it be if he got into competitive cubing?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 1, 2010)

Than maybe cubing would present an exponential increase in female competitors... or maybe just a lot of people would go to the comps where he participates.
Anyway, after some time people would start to think that he's very "nerdy" and forget him.


----------



## Klusion (Dec 1, 2010)

More women cubing sounds good to me...........


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Klusion said:


> More women cubing sounds good to me...........


 Yessir. This is fact because it is true.

That would actually be cool if he did start practicing.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2010)

Not women, girls. An increase in girls competing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Not women, girls. An increase in girls competing.


 
Depends on your definition of girls and women. I'm guessing I'm right on the border age, so how about "16-20"?


----------



## BigSams (Dec 1, 2010)

Solving a cube doesn't mean I like his music. But I do have more respect for him now.
Firstly, it is unlikely he's going to go to comps; his publicity people would forbid it because what luisgepeto said would happen. Secondly, few girls over 15 are attracted to JB; in fact, many of the high school girls around here (GTA) make fun of him.


----------



## edw0010 (Dec 1, 2010)

Slightly Off Topic (Nothing To Do With Rubiks Cubes) But never-the-less still hilarious!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 2, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Solving a cube doesn't mean I like his music.


 

NO WAI, fer me the most important factor in whether or not I like someones music is if they can cube or not.


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 2, 2010)

He's using beginner method and wrist turns.

Look up to Justin, Justin


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

My real name is Justin and Bieber-fag made me ashamed of my name =(


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2010)

His music is okay. i don't blame his voice. He can't help it.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 2, 2010)

If he starts competing I am quiting cubing. He ruins everything.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> If he starts competing I am quiting cubing. He ruins everything.


 Definitely, let's not underexxagerate. Let's make him pay for all of the stuff he's done to us.
I mean, ugh, he's made my life so hard. Every day I wake up, do the best that I can, and then he comes to the diner where I eat and takes my wife for ransom. You've no idea how much effort it is to have a steady relationship. Damn you, Bieber!


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

Amen to that.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn.. Can't believe Usher didn't see the typo in the lyrics of "One less lonely Girl".. It suppose to be "two".


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 2, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> My real name is Justin and Bieber-fag made me ashamed of my name =(


 
That's your own fault, not his.


CubeLTD said:


> Damn.. Can't believe Usher didn't see the typo in the lyrics of "One less lonely Girl".. It suppose to be "two".


 
HAHAHA LOL SO FUNNY IT'S EVEN FUNNIER ON THE INTERNET AND IT'S JUST SO KNEE-SLAPPING HILARIOUS!
I BEG YOU FOR MORE OF THESE GENIUS TRUTHS!


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 2, 2010)

My names Justin but, my last name is Harder.
I get made fun of more for my last name than my first.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> That's your own fault, not his.


 
tsk, you get not the point?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 2, 2010)

Nope, I don't.

Care to explain?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

Dudes here crack a bieber joke my direction every now and then (For fun, nothing serious) -____-
Frankly, it's annoying cause he's annoying.

Bieber makes me sad that I share his first name =/


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 2, 2010)

"I missed the part where that's my problem."

People all over the place make jokes about it him for fun, nothing serious. What's annoying because he's annoying? The jokes? If so, that's hypocritical... if not, then I don't know what you were referring to.
And why does he annoy you? Justin ignore him and all things about him when possible (maybe the people that talk about him annoy you, not Bieber himself), and maybe you won't be saddened by your own name any more.

...unless of course you were joking. :O


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

"...unless of course you were joking. :O "
Hehehehehehe...


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 2, 2010)

he acts so cocky....someone can get to that speed in like three days max


----------



## Toad (Dec 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> he acts so cocky....someone can get to that speed in like three days max


 
Takes far longer to become hated by as many people as he is though


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> If he starts competing I am quiting cubing. He ruins everything.


 
Because he interfered with all your daily routines such as stealing your food and girlfriend, spraying WD 40 in your cubes, peeling off the stickers, and wakes you up?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 2, 2010)

What's the freaking deal about justin bieber? He's a preformer. Done. Whats the big deal? He has annoying songs? So?? Miley cyus has annoying songs too, but people aren't going around calling her a ***. Lay off of him


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 2, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> "...unless of course you were joking. :O "
> Hehehehehehe...


 
>_< <--- The result of resisting a facepalm.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Because he interfered with all your daily routines such as stealing your food and girlfriend, spraying WD 40 in your cubes, peeling off the stickers, and wakes you up?


 
Thats exactly what happens.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 3, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> He's using beginner method and wrist turns.
> 
> Look up to Justin, Justin


 
fixed


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 3, 2010)

"but people aren't going around calling her a ***."
Err, yea, they are <.<


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 3, 2010)

Dude, ur liek missin teh point.

. <--- Found it!


----------



## acup13 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Justin Bieber also playing Rubik's cube*

Justin bieber solved cube in 1 minutes 23 seconds






lol..........


----------



## Olji (Dec 9, 2010)

Im quitting cubing now.... lol jk


----------



## Nestor (Dec 9, 2010)

I feel cubing is less cool now...


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 9, 2010)

Make him quit.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 9, 2010)

:fp


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't worry, he still sucks like Dan Brown.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 9, 2010)

His cubeface sucks aswell


----------



## Godmil (Dec 9, 2010)

Some producer somewhere just realised how boring it is to have a slow solver doing the cube on TV... They should have given him one with the F2L already solved like they did for Will Smith on that chat show.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2010)

Thread merge.


----------



## macky (Dec 9, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Secondly, few girls over 15 are attracted to JB; in fact, many of the high school girls around here (GTA) make fun of him.



"Lo-lee-ta: the tip of the tongue taking a trip of three steps down the palate to tap, at three, on the teeth. Lo. Lee. Ta."


----------



## userman (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG I am better then him. It is NOTHING to scream about..


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 9, 2010)

*poducer and cube*



Godmil said:


> Some producer somewhere just realised how boring it is to have a slow solver doing the cube on TV... They should have given him one with the F2L already solved like they did for Will Smith on that chat show.



You're right, the producer want the speed and above all originality. That is the reason why the cube was in shadow before me. I am the dark side of the cube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP6DZHvCYLU


I'm the one who placed the video on youtube will smith and similarly for Jessica Fridrich. My nickname of youtube is rubiks99

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUncHGvBuks

GG


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Dec 9, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> You're right, the producer want the speed and above all originality. That is the reason why the cube was in shadow before me. I am the dark side of the cube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP6DZHvCYLU
> 
> ...


 
I love you


----------



## Godmil (Dec 9, 2010)

Yay! Guimond replied to me! Does that mean I win the internet?


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 29, 2011)

What's with all the face palms? Wouldn't a celebrity solving a cube be good for our community?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 29, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> What's with all the face palms? Wouldn't a celebrity solving a cube be good for our community?


 
Not really. This celebrity isn't really _famous_. He's _infamous_. (Please don't rage at me if you're a fan. I just find this to be the case with most people. -.-)


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Not really. This celebrity isn't really _famous_. He's _infamous_. (Please don't rage at me if you're a fan. I just find this to be the case with most people. -.-)


 
Haha. I am not going to put down any genre of music ( to each his own), but give me Bach and Megadeth rather than this___I am sorry but I can not call what Bieber makes to be considered " music ". 

And by good, I meant in regards to spreading the cube virus around. I assume females listen to him ( based on the fact that my tween sisters listen to him), so maybe more females can be persuaded to cube. I am not sure how it feels to be at a cube competition yet, but at chess tournaments there is just far too much testosterone to feel comfortable.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> I am not sure how it feels to be at a cube competition yet


There are a few female cubers, but not nearly as many as we should have.



cubeslayer said:


> but at chess tournaments there is just far too much testosterone to feel comfortable.


I haven't been to a chess tournament, but somehow I can't see chess players as having an above average amount of testosterone  (I know what you mean, though, and it's too bad that more women don't play chess. Seems like all intellectual-seeming leisure pursuits suffer from this.)


----------



## cuberr (Mar 30, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> And by good, I meant in regards to spreading the cube virus around. I assume females listen to him ( based on the fact that my tween sisters listen to him), so maybe more females can be persuaded to cube.


 
That was my initial thought too. Although I'm a girl and if I didn't already know how to solve the cube I'm not sure if him knowing how to would have persuaded me..but I'm not really that much of a fan so I guess my opinion doesn't count. Although even for the people who are huge fans, I can only see them like picking up a cube just to see if they could figure it out, but then giving up shortly after. I'm not sure if Justin Bieber solving a cube would give any huge fans significant determination to become amazing at solving the cube.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 30, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Haha. I am not going to put down any genre of music ( to each his own), but give me Bach and Megadeth rather than this___I am sorry but I can not call what Bieber makes to be considered " music ".
> 
> And by good, I meant in regards to spreading the cube virus around. I assume females listen to him ( based on the fact that my tween sisters listen to him), so maybe more females can be persuaded to cube. I am not sure how it feels to be at a cube competition yet, but at chess tournaments there is just far too much testosterone to feel comfortable.


 
Oh. By no means do I consider Bieber's "music" to be indeed "music," even though I, too, listen to all kinds of music. It's strange, but very few females I know actually like him (i.e. my sisters hate him), but there are those who do. I just figured since he's "infamous" (as I previously called him), many people would find that as "oh. That's just sad. Even Bieber can do that," if you understand what I mean. It _could_ give cubing a bad "vibe." I agree that it can do good, though.

P.S. Since moving overseas, I could find much fewer people playing chess, which used to be my main hobby, and I substituted, probably converted, to cubing (I still need to find some chess players/clubs in my area, but that's another forum altogether). I've only been to one cube competition, but I've been to at least 20 (probably much more) chess tournaments, 5 - 10 of which were nationals. Maybe it's because of location (this was in South Africa, since I'm an Afrikaner), but I never really noticed a huge lack of females in those competitions. It always seemed near 50/50 (probably just slightly more male), other than the grandmasters I've met. Every grand master I have met was male.  
At the cube competition, though, there seemed to be indeed a severe lack of oestrogen.

Interesting to find another what seems to be a chess player on speedsolving.com, though.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry. Double-post.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Yay! Guimond replied to me! Does that mean I win the internet?


 
No... it already belongs to him...


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Oh.
> 
> P.S. Since moving overseas, I could find much fewer people playing chess, which used to be my main hobby, and I substituted, probably converted, to cubing (I still need to find some chess players/clubs in my area, but that's another forum altogether). I've only been to one cube competition, but I've been to at least 20 (probably much more) chess tournaments, 5 - 10 of which were nationals. Maybe it's because of location (this was in South Africa, since I'm an Afrikaner), but I never really noticed a huge lack of females in those competitions. It always seemed near 50/50 (probably just slightly more male), other than the grandmasters I've met. Every grand master I have met was male.
> At the cube competition, though, there seemed to be indeed a severe lack of oestrogen.
> ...



I play in the U.S. Asides from the elementary divisions ( which have both boys and girls in vast amounts), the higher up one plays , the less females there tend to be. By the time it has reached the high school division, there may be one or two. Now that said, those whom have remained can't be taken lightly ( never underestimate any opponent, for that matter)--I am speaking of tournaments where the brackets are created by grade levels, not necessarily rating. 

I too first was a chess enthusiast before converting. However after the club I was in disbanded, chess became more of a burden to continue. Whereas back in those " golden" days one played live with soft drinks, junk foods, blaring music, and real conversations ( as in face to face) with the clock ticking, one couldn't help but feel excited. However the internet lacks that. Also, my style of play tends to be unsound ( I look up to Mikhail Tal and Morphy) , and the psychological effect of a sacrifice is significantly diminished over the internet ( since an actual clock is not ticking, one's real rating is not on the line, etc).

Any hoot, I switched to cubing some time afterwards because 
1. I thought it to be cool
2. It is an activity one can do in solitude with great joy ( though I like cubing to the crowd whenever I can)
3. A Rubik's cube is a better ice breaker than a chess set and timer


Sorry this went off topic.


----------



## wontolla (Mar 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Yay! Guimond replied to me! Does that mean I win the internet?


 
If you play your cards right, he might even teach you the secret Guimond blindfold method!


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 30, 2011)

Now must makes Justin Bieber a square haircut.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 30, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> I play in the U.S. Asides from the elementary divisions ( which have both boys and girls in vast amounts), the higher up one plays , the less females there tend to be. By the time it has reached the high school division, there may be one or two. Now that said, those whom have remained can't be taken lightly ( never underestimate any opponent, for that matter)--I am speaking of tournaments where the brackets are created by grade levels, not necessarily rating.
> 
> I too first was a chess enthusiast before converting. However after the club I was in disbanded, chess became more of a burden to continue. Whereas back in those " golden" days one played live with soft drinks, junk foods, blaring music, and real conversations ( as in face to face) with the clock ticking, one couldn't help but feel excited. However the internet lacks that. Also, my style of play tends to be unsound ( I look up to Mikhail Tal and Morphy) , and the psychological effect of a sacrifice is significantly diminished over the internet ( since an actual clock is not ticking, one's real rating is not on the line, etc).
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. Oestrogen level did decrease as the tournaments got more competitive (here as well). I've also about found chess as a burden lately, and have converted to cubing for extremely similar reasons. And I hardly ever (not since two years ago, and I've only done this about 3 times) play chess online. It just takes away way to much of the enjoyment. The big thing I REALLY miss about chess though is how much more... Finesse it is to speedcubing. It's one thing to solve a cube in sub-ten seconds, but it's another to actually understand what you're doing. I'm considering going into fewest moves (and BLD) because of this. The "speed" part in "speedcubing" isn't what caught my fancy. It's the "cubing" part, if you know what I mean. 

And yes, this went very off-topic. Aw, well. Off-topic in the off-topic forum. Sorry for the other readers.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> And by good, I meant in regards to spreading the cube virus around. I assume females listen to him ( based on the fact that my tween sisters listen to him), so maybe more females can be persuaded to cube.


 
I'm not into 12 year-olds.


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> . The big thing I REALLY miss about chess though is how much more... Finesse it is to speedcubing. It's one thing to solve a cube in sub-ten seconds, but it's another to actually understand what you're doing. I'm considering going into fewest moves (and BLD) because of this. The "speed" part in "speedcubing" isn't what caught my fancy. It's the "cubing" part, if you know what I mean.



I understand what you mean. In chess, if you've ever taken blitz seriously to any degree, in order to do well one memorizes traps, traps, and traps. But chess isn't memorization. Chess is a medium to create art, not mechanically produce results. 

And cubing is that: an art. I like the speed part of cubing, but I am going to be realistic: I am not going to be sub 10, sub 15 , or even consistently sub 20 anytime soon. But I can still enjoy what I can do, and relish in the imperfect beauty I am creating. 

Kasparov has said that every game is flawed. But therein lies the beauty. For were something not flawed, then it has reached perfection: it has reached its end.


----------

